# What is your favorite fish?



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

What is everyone's favorite fish?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

blue pike.....breaded and deep fried.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

beer battered halibut


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

My dwarfs. Can't really pic a favorite. So them in general.


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

Mudskippers if it's even a fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Sailfin molly or fundulus chrysotus


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Clown fish, fire goby, tang some more sw fish but don't know the name. Red zebra, yellow labs, electric blue cichlids, badis badis, Dario Dario, DG, neon tetras. I could keep going.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

cod filet lol and my pictus catfish


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I love my JD even though he's a pain in the ***!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Steelhead Trout nicely seasoned.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Salmon, lots of lemon pepper and fresh slices of lemon cooked at 150! Slow cooking always turns up better. I also like to add water in the pan half way until just the top of the fish is showing then heavily seasoned. 

Most importend is adding FRESH LEMMONS! 
Super good and my mouth is watering thinking of it.

Can't believe none of you kids like salmon. 
Tisk Tisk..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I hate eating fish...But love keeping them. XD Only kind I like is tuna and shrimp.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

To look at: Any kind of knife

To eat: Mackerel (raw)


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Tiger Oscar hands down


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Clown loaches, they have funny personalities. I have three of them and I want more of them. I fell in love with them when I saw a huge one at the fish store.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

endler guppies,platties,sturgeons,bettas,corydoras... etc. (basically all my fish in my sig and more that i want but arent allowed.)


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I like my yelow labs, kenyii and johanni


----------



## Mikikal (Aug 18, 2012)

Hang on hang on.... did NO one bat an eye lid at the I eat raw mackerel comment :O


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Hard to select a favorite, but personality-wise it's got to be my tailspot blenny when I had it (it lived out its life in my tank and I no longer have it):










These days, though, it's my porcupine puffer, definately the most interacting fish I have.

Coloration-wise, though, my favorite was my neon velvet damsel when it was a youngster. Here's how he looked in 2006 when it was a little bigger than a U.S. quarter:










But this species dull as they mature (it's now a 6" near solid dull black-brown fish).


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmm..ghostknife and mikikal are 1 in the same ???i wonder why...


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

cool everyone but i meant what is your favorite pet fish


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Bloodfin Tetra and the Endler Guppy.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

We know Joey


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Cory1990 said:


> Salmon, lots of lemon pepper and fresh slices of lemon cooked at 150! Slow cooking always turns up better. I also like to add water in the pan half way until just the top of the fish is showing then heavily seasoned.
> 
> Most importend is adding FRESH LEMMONS!
> Super good and my mouth is watering thinking of it.
> ...


Chinook? There's plenty of them here. I caught two 25 Ib., a 22 Ib., and a 10 Ib last year, and I might go next week. They're good as fish tacos too. For pet fish, (I'm sure no one could guess this ) I like bettas.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Mikikal said:


> Hang on hang on.... did NO one bat an eye lid at the I eat raw mackerel comment :O


I love me some sashimi now. Yellowtail, Mackerel, Whitefish, Octopus, etc. Bring it on.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

My Dovii are pure awesome. They are like puppy dogs in aquariums.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was able to brake out of the house for a few hours to clear my head today and I went fishing I got a TON of bluegill about 20 then I got about 10 bullheads(relised) and 3 large mouth bass.

I had my camp stove with me I kept about 10 bluegill and one bass and had a fish fry all by myself on the side of the river. I can't tell you how relaxing that was. I even had a bit to bring home for everyone.

My favorite fish to look at is,
1-red zebras
2-yellow labs
3-peacock cichlids (any color type)
4- plattys(they grow on you)
5-puffers (saltwater and brackish) both beautiful


----------



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

freshwater angelfish or the male dwarf gourami because the way they swim is so graceful


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool everyone


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dojo loaches are my favorite! Entertaining, pretty, and loads of personality!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

tigar oscar ftw...
found it hard to resist temptation and get one for my 45 gallon corner unit, opted to get blue acaras instead once tank has finished cycling,


----------



## Prince (Nov 15, 2012)

Oscar! I'm new to having pet fish & don't have an Oscar. But my grandma had an Oscar. That fish had personality! I think it was 16 when it died, it wAs huge! Too bad I never asked her to teach me about fish before she passed away. I really like blood parrot fish but read something discouraging about buying one.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

exactly why i love em... personality, need to weigh down the lid cos i think they feel they would rather be sitting in the armchair to watch tv with you lol but other than that and how moody they look they are mint!


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Grilled flounder right on the boat in my belly. In my tank a pretty betta


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

My favorite fish would definitely be my corys. I love watching them swim around together. My favorite out of all of my fish would be Peppy, one of my peppered corys


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

clown fish


----------

